# [SOLVED] Problem with index file &amp; Chkdsk



## Gotoguy (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback

My problem is that whenever I restart the computer it goes into a chkdsk and checks for consistency It then deletes 11 index files and then recovers the correct file. Windows then corrects the problem and
the boot continues normally. I do not have the problem again until I restart, even if it is several days later and then I go thru the same process. :banghead:

The computer runs very well and has no other problems. My computer is on 24/7 the only time I restart is if I need to. So I guess one solution would be never restart the computer. J

I have searched to find out about my problem but no luck. The problem started about two weeks ago about the same time that I discovered a Trojan Horse. (My First) I wondered why Norton did not pick it up at that time I updated Windows Defender and uploaded the latest definitions. I ran a full scan and the Trojan disappeared and so did the chkdsk problem. At that time I turned Windows Defender off again. Now the problem has come back. I have scanned for spyware, Trojans etc. until my eyes crossed but have not found anything. I did a google search using “index $130 of file 9335” and got several hits, which makes me 
believe I am not alone 

I went back several days before I first noticed the problem and reinstalled a mirror image but had the same results. Should I rebuild or restore defaults for the Index?



Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Dick's Computer.


One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk. 
355520 file records processed. 

1470 large file records processed. 

0 bad file records processed. 

0 EA records processed. 

61 reparse records processed. 

Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry mssmbios.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d36.
Deleting index entry mssmbios.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry ntfs.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d37.
Deleting index entry ntfs.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry NV_AGP.SYS.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d39.
Deleting index entry NV_AGP.SYS.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry ohci1394.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d3a.
Deleting index entry ohci1394.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry pacer.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d3b.
Deleting index entry pacer.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry parport.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d3c.
Deleting index entry parport.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry pci.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d3d.
Deleting index entry pci.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry pnpmem.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d3f.
Deleting index entry pnpmem.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry processr.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d40.
Deleting index entry processr.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry pscr.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d41.
Deleting index entry pscr.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry qwavedrv.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d42.

Deleting index entry qwavedrv.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry RNDISMP.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d44.
Deleting index entry RNDISMP.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry scmstcs.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d45.
Deleting index entry scmstcs.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry SCR111.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d46.
Deleting index entry SCR111.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry sermouse.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d4b.
Deleting index entry sermouse.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry serscan.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d4c.
Deleting index entry serscan.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry stcusb.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d4e.
Deleting index entry stcusb.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry tpm.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d4f.
Deleting index entry tpm.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry UAGP35.SYS.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d50.
Deleting index entry UAGP35.SYS.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.

Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry ULIAGPKX.SYS.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d51.
Deleting index entry ULIAGPKX.SYS.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry wd.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d55.
Deleting index entry wd.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
Unable to locate the file name attribute of index entry wdf01000.sys.muiof index $I30 with parent 0x2477 in file 0x14d56.
Deleting index entry wdf01000.sys.mui in index $I30 of file 9335.
467064 index entries processed. 

CHKDSK is recovering lost files.
Recovering orphaned file mssmbios.sys.mui (85302) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file ntfs.sys.mui (85303) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file NV_AGP.SYS.mui (85305) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file ohci1394.sys.mui (85306) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file pacer.sys.mui (85307) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file parport.sys.mui (85308) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file pci.sys.mui (85309) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file pnpmem.sys.mui (85311) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file processr.sys.mui (85312) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file pscr.sys.mui (85313) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file qwavedrv.sys.mui (85314) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file RNDISMP.sys.mui (85316) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file scmstcs.sys.mui (85317) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file SCR111.sys.mui (85318) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file sermouse.sys.mui (85323) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file serscan.sys.mui (85324) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file stcusb.sys.mui (85326) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file tpm.sys.mui (85327) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file UAGP35.SYS.mui (85328) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file ULIAGPKX.SYS.mui (85329) into directory file 9335.
Recovering orphaned file wd.sys.mui (85333) into directory file 9335.
22 unindexed files processed. 

Recovering orphaned file wdf01000.sys.mui (85334) into directory file 9335.
355520 security descriptors processed. 

Cleaning up 33 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 33 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 33 unused security descriptors.
55773 data files processed. 

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
37494432 USN bytes processed. 

Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

962421988 KB total disk space.
107217160 KB in 270536 files.
155256 KB in 55774 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
496412 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
854553160 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
240605497 total allocation units on disk.
213638290 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
c0 6c 05 00 af fa 04 00 4b be 07 00 00 00 00 00 .l......K.......
ae 04 00 00 3d 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....=...........
30 c7 67 77 00 00 00 00 50 23 7c ff 00 00 00 00 0.gw....P#|.....

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.




OS Name Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium
Version 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 Build 6002
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name DICK-PC
System Manufacturer HP-Pavilion
System Model NP211AA-ABA p6112p
System Type x64-based PC
Processor Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6300 @ 2.80GHz, 2800 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date American Megatrends Inc. 5.39, 5/6/2009
SMBIOS Version 2.5
Windows Directory C:\Windows
System Directory C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "6.0.6002.18005"
User Name Dick-PC\Dick
Time Zone Central Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 8.00 GB
Total Physical Memory 7.99 GB
Available Physical Memory 5.07 GB
Total Virtual Memory 16.1 GB
Available Virtual Memory 13.6 GB
Page File Space 8.28 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys

I am just one small step up from novice 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problem with index file & Chkdsk*

Hi, welcome to the forums and thank you for your detailed post. We need to do some detective work. Go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt (copy paste):-


```
chkntfs c:> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Gotoguy (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Problem with index file & Chkdsk*



jenae said:


> Hi, welcome to the forums and thank you for your detailed post. We need to do some detective work. Go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt (copy paste):-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The type of the file system is NTFS.
C: is dirty. You may use the /C option to schedule chkdsk for
this drive.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problem with index file & Chkdsk*

Hi, open a cmd as admin (as shown) and type:-


```
CHKNTFS /X c:
```
 (press enter) The X tells Windows to NOT check that particular drive (c) on the next reboot. At this time, manually reboot your computer, it should not do a Chkdsk and take you directly to Windows.

Once Windows has fully loaded, bring up another CMD prompt (as admin ) and now you want to do a Chkdsk manually by typing Chkdsk /f c: (press enter) When prompted say “Y” to run at restart. Now restart, this should take you through 5 stages of the scan and will unset that dirty bit.


----------



## Gotoguy (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Problem with index file & Chkdsk*

Jenae..

I am happy to say that the boot problem has gone away. When I ran the Chkdsk /f C: the computer only restarted twice not five times. Is that normal? I guess I should not question success. One other thing I noticed under the window “Indexing Options” is that when I am looking at the screen the number of items indexed keeps going up. Is this also normal?

I want to thank you for all your help and the very clear way you explained the process. Is there any way to tell what caused the problem?

There are an awful lot of talented people on this site. I have been on steady for two days and cannot believe the amount of information on the site.

Dick


----------

